# Hcpcs code



## TracyHecox (Jan 3, 2012)

I work in an ASC and I am looking for a code for an endotine implant for a functional brow lift. Not sure where to find it or how to look for it. Any help would be appreciative. It is an endotine transbleph bioabsorbable implant.
Thanks
Tracy


----------

